
Satellite data suggests that China, Russia are fudging their GDP reports - nradov
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/05/15/satellite-data-strongly-suggests-that-china-russia-and-other-authoritarian-countries-are-fudging-their-gdp-reports/
======
ksec
By judging Nighttime Lightmap from Satellite?

What if the Chinese sleeps early?

